# Horus Heresy Audio The Warmaster



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Today's advent calendar treat is a new '10 minute' audio called The Warmaster by John French.

Download it here http://www.blacklibrary.com/advent-calendar-2012


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep, I'm going to get it now


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Tell us more about it!
Who is the unknown? And is this Audio worth the price?
Give us some spoilers please


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I definitely think it's worth it, it's Horus looking over what's happened, what's gone wrong and what he thinks of his allies compared to his enemies, as to who he's speaking to..



It's Ferrus's skull on his throne


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Bloody hell... I had shivers when I read your spoiler...
I really need it!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I loved that fact 



he thinks everyone who sided with him are 'broken monsters' and he's worried what will become of his new imperium with these guys left standing. Personally I think (after listening to this) he'd try and bump them all off after he knocks daddy of the throne anyway. It's like in primary school playing dodgeball and he got the team full of the useless kids and the other team got all the jocks.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Just listened to it, very enjoyable. It's nice to get a rare insight into the mind of Horus. I have liked everything I have read/listened to by John French so far.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Just listened to it, very enjoyable. It's nice to get a rare insight into the mind of Horus. I have liked everything I have read/listened to by John French so far.


I would agree, John French is a very promising author and he can really pull off First Person.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i still dont think they have gave a good enough reason for horus turning traitor to me and didnt really find this audio that good to be honest. it would be good if it had been longer and been abit more broad into horus thoughts on everything thats happened so far. i think its whats missing from HH at the minute, we need more insight into the reasons and thinking on why horus turned from his fathers light.


----------

